# Try to photograph Superman



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Sister-in-law sent me this. Fitting for this forum.

It will dirve you nuts.

http://hk.promo.yahoo.com/movie/superman/Stop_Press_Game/


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

I just scored an 85. Time to quit!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I hit 104 after a few tries, but man!!


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

102. I feel honored to have cut off the head of a superhero. Even in video games my ability to in-camera amputate by eroneous crop is preserved.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Then again...*

I might has PSd it... :slimer:


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Saltwater Servitude said:


> 102. I feel honored to have cut off the head of a superhero. Even in video games my ability to in-camera amputate by eroneous crop is preserved.





RustyBrown said:


> I might has PSd it... :slimer:


You guys is toooooo funny!

Green to both of you.


----------

